# Bloody Kains Black Crussade and Tau Fal'shia Battlecader



## Bloody_Kain (Mar 26, 2009)

Ok, as i have said in my Introduction Thread, i works on two Armys.
The first is my WIP Black Crussade, the Second is my Fal'shia Tau Battlecader.

I works on my first Army since i have buyed my first Space Marine Pack.
My Brothers first was Dark Angels, so i have select Chaos as Big bad Brother. ^^
At first i have experimented with some Traitorlegions, and my first was nothing special. Later i have made them all to Black Legion with some Special Marines from other Legions. This was over 8 Years ago. Since then i have build it up so i have now over 5000 Points on the Paper and the work goes on.
At this Time i have +- 2000 Points ready to battle but i find ever new stuff and ideas for conversions or new models. The best on Chaos i found, are the Possibillitys to Conversion. Ok the Orks give the same possibilitys, butt Chaos has in the past the Cooler looking miniatures. 

For the birth of my Tau Part it gives a really sad Story. :cray:
Last Year i have found a Girlfriend, a realy lovely Person, and her Favorite Army was the Tau. But the Docs have found a Tumor in her and it couldn't be healt.
At the end of February this Year, she died on it and i have make it my Mission to build a Tau Cader for her, in the Colors, that she has said me she liked. The only Tau sept i have found, that has Red as Main Color was the Fal'shia, so i will Paint them all in this Color.

In this Thread i will Post the Pictures of my both WIP Armys so you can make your C&C for it. 

For the beginning i show you my Tau eternal, after cleaning and repainting. Its a Charactermodel names Aun'shi.
I have it from Ebay and it was in bad shape, wrong colors, Metalwires wasn't cleaned and the base was green with colorfull static gras on it. It was cheap and ugly.
I have cleaned it, have cut the old ugly Base and make a new, but its WIP for now. It's the Prototype 4 all my new Tau Bases, a City ruin base.
I know the scin isn't perfect and i will make more experiments to become better results.

Front









Back










My Chaos Chosen, the first five, more are in Planing:









And at last for now, my Iron Warrior Havoc Allys:









with Chaos Razorback Command Tank:









Thats 4 now and good Night 
More will come soon.


----------



## Bloody_Kain (Mar 26, 2009)

Ok Guys, here is my next WIP: My Chain Defiler!
Its a Leman russ Tank with the Turret block and the Weapons of an Defiler.
I have Painted it in the Colors of the Iron Warriors because i have thougt, that only them could create such a firebeast. 
And firebeast it is! My Prototype Model has: one Sync. Heavy Bolter Arm, one Close Combat arm, two Heavy Bolter in Side turrets, one Laser Cannon in Front and the Defiler Canon in the Turret!
I have use the Defiler Head on my Chaos Razorback, so i must create something other.
A half Year Ago i have read a Book, where two abaddoned Ultramarines comes to the World of the Iron Warriors in the Eye of Terror. 
There was a Daemonic Train and a Iron Warrior Marine that was the host of a great Daemon and bound to this Mashine. So i have created a Victim that was put in this Monstermashine and gives it a new head. :grin:
I Say it before, the Pictures are in bad Quality and i have no newer because the Cam is by my Brother and i couldn't make anyone.



























As this last picture was taken, the Cam Man was seen and dies a horrible dead :mrgreen:

And one of my Obsessed Chaos Marines

Champion:
















He is finished for now, same his Troup:









At last some Pictures of my Red Corsar Bike Squadron Prototype:

























Thats 4 noow :wink:


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

looking good


----------



## Bloody_Kain (Mar 26, 2009)

So, this is now my mostly finished Tau Army:

*************** 1 HQ *************** 

Commander
- Upgrade to Shas'o
+ - 1 x Pulscannon
- 1 x Fusionsblaster
- 1 x Rocketmagazine
- Kyb. multiple targetingsystem
- - - > 112 Punkte










*************** 1 Elite *************** 

5 Ghosts
+ Geist Teamleader
- Zeremonydagger
- Targetmarker
- - - > 170 Punkte









*************** 1 Standard *************** 

12 Firewarrior
- 1 x Pulsassaultweapon
- Photonengranates
- EMP-Granates
+ Shas'ui
- Targetmarker
- Zeremonydagger
- EMP-Granates
- - - > 196 Punkte










*************** 1 Sturm *************** 

6 Scouts
- 2 x MBG
- Photonengranates
- EMP-Granates
+ Shas'ui
- EMP-Granates
+ Devilfish
- ECM
- 1 x Homing Missle
- - - > 224 Punkte

















*************** 1 Unterstützung *************** 

Hammerhead
- Masscannon
- Swarming Rocketsystem
+ - Multiple Targetsystem
- - - > 165 Punkte









*************** 1 Zielmarker *************** 

1 Gue'vesa'la Heavy Weapon Platform (Convertation)
- Heavy bolter
- Drone Targeting System
- - - > 0 Punkte









Insgesamte Punkte Tau : 867








(With one Shield drone and Aun'shi and yes this was the best Pic i could make with my Cheap Cam -.-)

And the Bases from the Devilfish and Hammerhead:









That was an one Week Work 

15 Firewarriors and one Ethernal are in work


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

My condolences, friend. I can't even imagine...

These will make a fine memorial.


----------

